# I Resign!



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2011)

I Resign
I am hereby officially tendering my resignation as an adult.
I have decided I would like to accept the responsibilities of an 8-year-old again.
I want to go to McDonald's and think that it's a four star restaurant.
I want to sail sticks across a fresh mud puddle and make ripples with rocks.
... I want to think M&Ms are better than money because you can eat them.
I want to lie under a big oak tree and run a lemonade stand with my friends on a hot summer day.
I want to return to a time when life was simple.
When all you knew were colours, multiplication tables, and nursery rhymes, but that didn't bother you, because you didn't know what you didn't know and you didn't care.
All you knew was to be happy because you were blissfully unaware of all the things that should make you worried or upset.
I want to think the world is fair. That everyone is honest and good.
I want to believe that anything is possible.
I want to be oblivious to the complexities of life and be overly excited by the little things again.
I want to live simple again.
I don't want my day to consist of computer crashes, mountains of paperwork, depressing news, how to survive more days in the month than there is money in the bank, doctor bills, gossip,illness, and loss of loved ones.
I want to believe in the power of smiles, hugs, a kind word, truth, justice, peace, dreams, the imagination, mankind, and making angels in the snow.
So...here's my checkbook and my car keys, my credit cards and all my responsibility.
I am officially resigning from adulthood. And if you want to discuss this further, you'll have to catch me first, 'cause,
"Tag! You're it." !!


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh man.  It's finally happened.  Someone broke Bob.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 19, 2011)

:chuckles:  Happens to us all at some point or other.  Now my only hope is to get enough money together to fulfil my 'grown up' equivalent of returning to childhood i.e. tower by a lake in a forest, one road, no phone, independent 'green' power source and broadband ..


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 19, 2011)

Get yourself a 2 year old.

I sail sticks on mud puddles, and lie around on a pleasant afternoon... if we're not jumping and running and climbing and digging.

If you're really smart -- get yourself a neighbor's or sibling's or kid's two year old.  That way, when they stop being fun, you can give 'em back!


----------



## Flea (Oct 19, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> If you're really smart -- get yourself a neighbor's or sibling's or kid's two year old.  That way, when they stop being fun, you can give 'em back!



Or better still, a golden retriever!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm with Bob... being an adult is HIGHLY overrated....Now... if you will all excuse me.... I am going to go climb a tree.... afterwhich you can find me laying in my front yard looking at cloud animals


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I for one cannot afford to stop being an adult becau.... hey look a squirrel!!


----------



## David43515 (Oct 19, 2011)

Tough call Bob. You make some good arguments......but what about being able to drive, have sex, and enjoy a nice adult beverage?


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 19, 2011)

David43515 said:


> Tough call Bob. You make some good arguments......but what about being able to drive, have sex, and enjoy a nice adult beverage?


Well these days , the kids seem to do all that and more unfortunately.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm with you Bob. Looking forward to birthdays again , and all those awesome holidays. The days of innocence with the, Easter Bunny, Santa Claus, and not a care in the world. It's crazy, all the things we craved for as kids are laid before us as adults, and it is so mind boggling now. With out a penny in our pocket we could be gone all day and find so many thing to do. Well, back to reality, work in the morning. See ya............


----------



## Buka (Oct 19, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Well I for one cannot afford to stop being an adult becau.... hey look a squirrel!!



Fell over laughing with that one!


----------

